# 2002 Bose Subwoofer Intermittent



## thenameisjvo (May 3, 2008)

Hey guys, first post on here, so take it easy. Anyway, I will get to the point.

I've had a 2002 Maxima SE for about a year and 1/2. My car is equipped with the factory Bose Stereo system w/ Subwoofer. I would say that about 9 months ago I started to have issues with the Subwoofer. Sometimes I would go out and start the car and it would be working fine, other times it just wouldn't. 

It was working fine for about the last 2 or 3 weeks, so I started thinking that maybe the problem just fixed itself. Well now it is barely working at all. Sometimes when I'm driving I will notice it start playing for a minute or two, but then just as suddenly it will stop working.

All my other speakers are working fine. I have little to zero knowledge on stereo installation or how to know which speakers would be the ones to buy if I was shopping around.

So I am coming to you guys to see if anyone has else has had similar problems. I read on another post from back in 2004 that another guy was told a Polk MOMO 8" sub and a AP 400 AMP would do the trick

If anyone can fill me in on some other ideas or give me an idea of what sort of questions I need to ask if I were to contact Crutchfield or another local stereo shop, I would certainly appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## bwflippo (May 15, 2008)

It sound to me like you've just got a loose connection somewhere. I would check first on the back of the woofer. A lot of the time that low frequency vibration can shake loose a connection. While you are back there checking it out, make sure nothing is shorting, (wires that are touching something that they probably shouldn't be touching.) If everything is solid at the woofer assembly then do the same at the back of the head unit. 9 times out of 10 intermittent signal drop out like that is just a loose connection.


-Ben


----------



## thenameisjvo (May 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot Ben. I will definitely give that a shot. Hopefully that is all it is. Even though I'm sure a new subwoofer would sound better, I was happy with the stereo before and am not particularly excited about spending money to upgrade.


----------



## mike213player (Jul 6, 2010)

yea i cant see the gallery for some reason anyone has the same problem?


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Sounds to me like some solder connections broke loose check those and resolder if necessary.


----------

